# Mopar fans...got a new truck today x2



## DroppedP51 (Apr 3, 2010)

a dodge and a fargo,
dodge had sat for 45 years and the fargo 36 years


----------



## spacemule (Apr 3, 2010)

did the tires hold air all those years?


----------



## chowdozer (Apr 3, 2010)

39's?


----------



## DroppedP51 (Apr 4, 2010)

i think the fargo a 42 and the dodge a 47 
had to put a spare on the front rest of tires held air


----------



## redprospector (Apr 5, 2010)

Nice!

Andy


----------



## MostShady1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hell yeah! Mopar power forever, baby. Let's see/hear some vid's of those babys!!!!


----------



## A. Stanton (Apr 6, 2010)

I think the cannibals in the movie Wrong Turn were driving the truck in the first pic.


----------



## DANOAM (Apr 6, 2010)

Dang, when you said Mopar, I almost didn't look. Nice trucks!


----------



## rarefish383 (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice, Joe.


----------

